# Cigar Clubs in Dublin



## Birdsall (6 Jan 2005)

Anyone know of Cigar Clubs in Dublin?


----------



## tommyw (6 Jan 2005)

*Cigar Clubs*

I remember reading a story sometime back about the Cigar Shop on Grafton Street hiring rooms in the Cuban Embassy for such 'smoking' events.  As the Cuban Embassy isn't technically within the jurisdiction of Ireland, the smoking ban didn't apply!  Not sure if that's for real or not, but might be worth following up!


----------



## ajapale (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: Dublin Cigar Clubs*

Hi Birdsall



> I know smoking in public is a problem but do the laws apply to private clubs or rented function rooms?



There is no problem with smoking in public. But smoking in enclosed workplaces is against the law. There are However certain exceptions might provide a workaround.  

A)Psychiatric Hospitals. Why not book yourself in for a spell. It is tax deductible and may may be covered by health insurance.
B)Prisions. A bit drastic this but it might be possible to run a cigar appreciation course for the inmates.
C)Hotel Bedrooms. This is possibly your best bet. Have room service drop the drinks to the door.
D)Embassies. This has been mentioned above.
E)Boose Cruise. Does any one know if smoking is allowed on international ferries?

Hope this helps,
ajapale


----------



## sherman (6 Jan 2005)

*Cigar Clubs*

You can't get round the law by forming a club and hiring a function room - otherwise every pub in the country would become a 'members only' club, charging 50cents to get in, and allowing smoking all the time. Apart from the exceptions listed above, once its a workplace, you are not allowed to smoke there.


----------



## taffy (6 Jan 2005)

*booze cruise*

E)Boose Cruise. Does any one know if smoking is allowed on international ferries?

You can some on the Stenna service once it has left Irish territorial waters. Smoking is not allowed at all on the Irish Ferries Service.  The supply of Montecristo No4's in the shop was poor so it was not really a concern!


----------



## tommyw (6 Jan 2005)

*Cigars*

Pity it didn't work out.  However, just to clarify, I found the text on the internet that I read about this.  It wasn't actually the embassy (which I hadn't realised doesn't even exist!), but it was the chargé d'affaries residence.  Not sure if that also has an exclusion?  But, either way I guess this hasn't happened or didn't work out:

"The Cigar Club of Ireland has also hit upon a novel form of protest. The Cuban embassy in Dublin has agreed to host the club's monthly meetings, thereby ensuring diplomatic immunity from observing the smoking ban.  The Cuban chargé d'affaires' residence is viewed as being on Cuban soil, so any cigar meetings that are held there will not be in breach of the smoking laws, said Belinda Gildea, a member of the club."


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jan 2005)

*Re: Cigars*

..have you asked Bill Clinton....he's a bit of a cigar fan ya know!!


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: Cigar Clubs*

From Scotland on Sunday on 21st March 2004. For the record.
It does sound like a spoof. This is what happens when you allow journos into pubs.

scotlandonsunday.scotsman...=327332004



> The Cigar Club of Ireland has also hit upon a novel form of protest. The Cuban embassy in Dublin has agreed to host the club’s monthly meetings, thereby ensuring diplomatic immunity from observing the smoking ban.
> 
> "The Cuban chargé d’affaires’ residence is viewed as being on Cuban soil, so any cigar meetings that are held there will not be in breach of the smoking laws," said Belinda Gildea, a member of the club.
> 
> "We haven’t seen the last of these sneaky schemes," admitted a Gardai spokesman.


----------



## Murt10 (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: booze cruise*

I remember a couple of years ago a canal barge used to go up and down the Grand Canal further down than Rathmines Bridge and it was able to evade the closing times that were in place at the time.

I wonder if the same applies regarding smoking.


Murt


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: booze cruise*

Murt,

So long as the barge is not enclosed you can smoke away to your heart's content.

ajapale


----------



## daltonr (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: booze cruise*

Why don't you hold your club meetings at your house?   Members could rotate hosting it.

No need to pay for the room, the drink will be cheaper, 
and you'll only be killing yourselves and your families.

-Rd


----------



## ajapale (7 Jan 2005)

*Re: booze cruise*

Does anyone know how Cigar Clubs operate in NY or California?


----------

